# Car issues



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Question: Is he in the bed of the truck?


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Brave said:


> Question: Is he in the bed of the truck?


Yes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Mrskuhn said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Or in the back of our explorer with the windows down 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He might be feeling unsettled in the bed of the truck. There isn't really anything to hold onto. You can try putting him in the cab of the truck. I know when Bear was puppy, he would only like going places if he was in the front seat of my sedan. As he got older, he got over that. It might be a good go-between for now.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

We got a thundervest and calming treats. Gonna try them out the next few days 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

The back might be a frightening place for him. He would be far more susceptible to being thrown about in the back whenever the car turns.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't put him in the pickup bed. It's not safe. Period. 

Work with the Explorer. Break it down into manageable pieces so you can change his experience. Right now, it's a mysterious box that throws him around. Even if the destination is fun, the time in the mystery box is bad enough that he can't look forward to anything.

Take out as many scary parts as possible at first. Work with the car off and stationary. Teach him that jumping in is fun and that he gets a couple of treats and then you're all done for the session.

Once he's happy with that, get him in, give him a couple of treats, and then start the car. While it's running, hang out with him in the back giving treats and mellow pets. Use a mellow, cheerful tone (not a high pitched "poor baby" tone), and show him that it's relaxing and safe.

Once you can get in the car, start it, hang out while it's running, and then stop and gotten out, and he seems comfortable with the whole process, repeat the exercise, but drive the car down the block and back. Then end the session.

After a few times of driving very short distances, he should be calm enough for you to try slightly longer ones, perhaps enough to get him somewhere great. And once you cross that barrier, the drive starts to be associated with the destination and the good parts become self-reinforcing.

Yes, this is a slow process to acclimate him, but you can move forward any time he seems comfortable and move back every time he seems too nervous (foams, won't take treats, panics, etc.). And it shouldn't take more than a week or two (2-3 short car sessions a day) before he can handle a 20 minute drive (drive slowly and don't throw him around). 

In my experience, once the dog is comfy for more than a few minutes and can get to a fun spot, the car turns from being a scary mystery box to being an exciting box of fun destinations.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Please don't let him ride in the bed of your truck as it's very dangerous. I still have two scenes I'll never get out of my minds eye both involving dogs and trucks. The first was a dog tied to a lead in the bed of a parked truck who had jumped out and hung himself and the second was a dog thrown out of the back of a truck on a highway doing 65 mph. I'm sorry to be so graphic but please don't let your dog ride in the bed. And good luck with solving the car sickness problem, I know that's not much fun.


Pete & Woody


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Worked with him for half an hour today just getting in the car on his own after our walk. Took me 30 min and two hot dogs and a box to step on first ( it's not high but he's nervous) to get him in and out three times on his own. We ended on a good note. Gonna try to work with him a few times a day till he gets it down then move on. Thanks for all the advice. 



That was hard work... Zzzz









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

So we worked some more on getting in the car and some on shutting the back door and I have a few questions. 

When I am training him to get in the car after a five minute stall and coaxing is it okay to help him by pulling him. If I do he jumps in but I don't want to ruin what I am doing by forcing. I want him to be comfortable. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Bump for help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

My youngest didn't travel easy, she was drooling, foaming, sometimes vomiting. What makes it easier on her, is putting her in a crate, with a Thundershirt. She still doesn't like driving, but is a bit less anxious. I wouldn't call her comfortable, though. She doesn't jump in on her own usually, I lift her up.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I would try luring with some high value treats and try to avoid pulling. With some dogs, the whole car thing takes incredible patience. Your original post brought back memories of my Maizie's early days in the car. Teeny-tiny baby steps finally resulted in a dog who jumps enthusiastically in the car (most of the time). I used to take her for car rides first thing in the morning, before she ate breakfast, so she wouldn't have much in her stomach. We'd go just a little further each day. I'd even play calming music for her. We'd watch the sunrise on those trips!!! Hang in there. You sound like you have a good start. (For the record - I agree with those who've said no truck bed)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

With my girl, forcing does nothing to help her! It actually makes her more afraid.

I lured her over a period of time, and it took me getting into the seat to finally get her in. Now, she loves riding in the car. It took time and patience. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd avoid pulling and forcing if you can possibly avoid it. There are two reasons for this: first, rewards work best when you reward the dog's choice. Second, being forced can increase anxiety, and anxiety is your problem in the first place.

If he won't jump in, play a game behind the car with the car off and hatch open (or by whatever door you want him to enter by). Let him sit, lie down, do other stuff he knows, etc., to help him relax. Any time your dog is too scared to take the next step in conditioning him to like something, make something easier for him to do that's still in the presence of the bad thing.

For your dog, that might even mean doing a few sessions next to the car before even trying to coax him into it. Only once he's relaxed and happy and working for treats would you move towards anything that might be scary. And yeah, there's no problem with using a high value treat to actually get him to take the jump in the short term. But if he won't jump in for it now, don't force him and don't even coax him for more than a few seconds. If he won't do it, give him something easier to do.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice. We are using what I would call high value treats but maybe I need to make them yummier somehow? :/ 

I guess I'll take it even slower and not force him in anymore ( only did it twice ) time to change tactics... Again.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I am assuming that the truck has a topper on the bed but metal base is too slick for him to gain his footings. In addition, it feels to him like he is alone in the vehicle. To help with both the footing issue and his anxiety I would use his crate in the back - that should help. For continuity also use the crate in the Explorer

I would rethink your training process and move it into smaller pieces. Spend a week just putting him in and out of the vehicles - with a treat once he is inside and accepting of course - do not treat if he is shaking and slobbering as that is rewarding his fear based behavior. Also, do not try to comfort him when he is upset. Again, that tells him that his fear based behavior is the right one. Ignore his fear and focus on being calm yourself as your dog can read your feelings.

At this poing don't even think of taking him any where. Don't even turn on the car. Do it several times a day. First stay with him and then leave him in his crate in the back for a few minutes. Then move to putting him in and turing on the car. Again, don't move the car at all. Sit there and listen to the radio, give him treats.

By the time you can just sit in the car with him he should have only good associations with the vehicle and you can drive around the block. Keep first trips short and frequent. 

Soon he will be dancing around the car in anticipation of a trip.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Riding in the back of a pickup is legal here in Texas, but not a good choice IMO. 
The wind noise and the wind hitting their eyes is a huge issue. When you get ready to drive around, close the windows and see if that helps. He may not like the pickup bed and associate the wind noise with riding in the back of the pickup.

And I have to second trying the front seat. Rogue foamed at the mouth (incredible amounts) when riding in the back of the SUV in her crate. We tried the front seat for a few weeks, with excellent results. We have been able to move her back to her crate for trips with no more issues. We go to the lake every weekend, 200 miles round trip, so dealing with this was a huge concern. I can open the car door and say "Load up" and in in she goes. In fact, she taught Banker to jump up in the car (it has one of the higher beds and I was having to lift him).

Try different treats too. My Rogue loves Cheddar Goldfish - not the healthiest treat for a dog, but I mentally justify it as a training aid. I am up to 6 behaviors for each Goldfish.

Does he have any "best friends" that could help you with this? I've found that my dogs learn quickly from other dogs. Having a dog around that enjoys getting in the car and going for rides would be a great role model for your dog.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

In the back of the truck we have a bed rug and rubber mat. So he for sure isn't getting thrown around or slipping. 

We are currently taking baby steps with the SUV, at this moment we are just working on getting him in the back on his own. (He needs a step because he won't jump) Then we will work on shutting the door after a fee days I don't have to coax him for half an hour to get in. Baby steps. Although in a week I have to take him to the vet... ( might just walk there. Long walk but we will see. 

As for friends. He has Baxter ( our chihuahua ) that loves the car. He has never ridden alone. But maybe I'll try the neighbor dogs for training 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper is two years old and still hates the car. He is fine once he's in there, but he will not get in. Basically we lure and nudge him up the ramp. 

We did find a fix, but it is so inconvenient that I can't stick with it. I fed him all his meals in the car for a week. Then he jumped in the car. But I had to feed him in the car everyday. 

Another thing that sort of works is the clip his leash in the car and then we all get in the car. At that point, he'd rather be with us than standing in the parking lot and he gets in the car.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner had his best training day today by far!!! I think it had a lot to do with his treat today. But, he jumped in the car without any aid... All on HIS OWN 15 times. We ended on the positive note. I'm so happy and proud. He was using a box and only would get in like three - four times if I was lucky. CYBER HIGH FIVE!!! 











Tanners high value treat. He went crazy for this stuff!!! Best thing is I can get three training sessions out of this 99 cent can!!! SCORE! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Had to use the box today. But he got in with hardly any coaxing. We sat in the drive way with the car on and off and back on for the first session. 

Second one I waited till my husband got home and asked Tanner to load up ( with his box ) turned the car on and off a few times. Then went for a drive around the block with me in the back seat treating for laying every few feet. Out then back in then around the block for a total of three times. Then ended the session on a good note. 

Would you do it any different? Maybe another step to take?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Bump for help.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like progress is being made. I would just continue slowly with the same techniques. Don't overdo it and always end on a high note.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Mrskuhn said:


> Had to use the box today. But he got in with hardly any coaxing. We sat in the drive way with the car on and off and back on for the first session.
> 
> Second one I waited till my husband got home and asked Tanner to load up ( with his box ) turned the car on and off a few times. Then went for a drive around the block with me in the back seat treating for laying every few feet. Out then back in then around the block for a total of three times. Then ended the session on a good note.
> 
> Would you do it any different? Maybe another step to take??


Basically, I'd keep an eye on the dog and try to read what's going on. If he's willing to do it with only minor coaxing and will still take treats, I don't think you're pushing him too hard. If he shuts down at all, has to be forced, or won't take a delicious treat, I'd move back to a previous step and give him something easier to do. Sounds like you're making quick progress, though.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

The bed of the truck is too dangerous......I'd foam at the mouth if someone put me there for a ride too!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Riding in the back of a pickup is legal here in Texas, but not a good choice IMO.


 

Legal here in California also where the op lives. However they need to be tethered so they can't slide around or possibly jump out.

OP Wyatt was a nervous nelly on his rides when he was a puppy also. The more you get him in and end up at a fun places, he will start loving it. He is just not used to it. Trust me Wyatt "loves" to go for a rides now. I would hold the treats to a minimum as I wouldn't want him to expect it everytime you want him to get in the car. JMHO. Sounds like you are making progress. Good luck!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> The bed of the truck is too dangerous......I'd foam at the mouth if someone put me there for a ride too!


I'm not working on the truck right now. I'll save it for when he is more confident and when we aren't going far or going somewhere messy and wet like the river. 

At the time being I'm working in the explorer. And it's filthy and muddy from yesterday's rain / muddy feet and training. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Legal here in California also where the op lives. However they need to be tethered so they can't slide around or possibly jump out.
> 
> OP Wyatt was a nervous nelly on his rides when he was a puppy also. The more you get him in and end up at a fun places, he will start loving it. He is just not used to it. Trust me Wyatt "loves" to go for a rides now. I would hold the treats to a minimum as I wouldn't want him to expect it everytime you want him to get in the car. JMHO. Sounds like you are making progress. Good luck!


Yes that is true and he has / was always tied to short to jump out. 

As far as treats I'm slowly fading them out for getting in the car but when we start our training it always takes him a minute to actually get in. So I'm doing them every other and lots of praise. We live in the country so to get him somewhere 'fun' like a park or training or whatever it's a least a 30 min drive so in struggling with that part of it :/ 

But last night we drove around the block a few times and I got him to lay down and eat some treats and he didn't get all drolly and foamy like he normally does. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Sounds like progress is being made. I would just continue slowly with the same techniques. Don't overdo it and always end on a high note.


Thank you <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Mrskuhn said:


> Yes that is true and he has / was always tied to short to jump out.
> 
> As far as treats I'm slowly fading them out for getting in the car but when we start our training it always takes him a minute to actually get in. So I'm doing them every other and lots of praise. We live in the country so to get him somewhere 'fun' like a park or training or whatever it's a least a 30 min drive so in struggling with that part of it :/
> 
> ...


Great! We did the same with Wyatt. Every once in awhile I would just put him in the truck and drive around the block. Pretty soon it will be like an old shoe to him!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you'll end up with a reliance on treats as long as you aren't showing them to him and then asking for a behavior. You want to keep that luring/bribing pattern to a minimum or your dog starts to think that treats=work time and no treats=who cares what the human wants?

You want your dog to always think you might be about to produce an awesome reward but never really be sure if you have a treat or a toy or whatever on you.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> I don't think you'll end up with a reliance on treats as long as you aren't showing them to him and then asking for a behavior. You want to keep that luring/bribing pattern to a minimum or your dog starts to think that treats=work time and no treats=who cares what the human wants?
> 
> You want your dog to always think you might be about to produce an awesome reward but never really be sure if you have a treat or a toy or whatever on you.


So keep them hidden.. Got it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MrsKuhn said:


> So keep them hidden.. Got it


Yup! My dogs think I'm a magician. Where did that ball come from!? I didn't know he had liver treats on him! Wait, is he about to play that game where we run around!? Ear rubs? That fun thing where we all bark at each other!? 

So now when they hear their names, they only know that something awesome is about to happen, not exactly what it might be.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> Yup! My dogs think I'm a magician. Where did that ball come from!? I didn't know he had liver treats on him! Wait, is he about to play that game where we run around!? Ear rubs? That fun thing where we all bark at each other!?
> 
> So now when they hear their names, they only know that something awesome is about to happen, not exactly what it might be.


Looks I need to be more mysterious.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Would giving him a kong or bully stick in the back of the explorer on longer car rides help you think?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MrsKuhn said:


> Would giving him a kong or bully stick in the back of the explorer on longer car rides help you think?


Absolutely. As long as he isn't too stressed to chew, a chew toy can be a great thing to calm anxiety, and food can be great too. So a chewy that's somewhat edible, like a filled kong or a bully stick, could help distract him and soothe him.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> Absolutely. As long as he isn't too stressed to chew, a chew toy can be a great thing to calm anxiety, and food can be great too. So a chewy that's somewhat edible, like a filled kong or a bully stick, could help distract him and soothe him.


Thank you <3 


Tanner && Baxter ( ruff ruff )


----------

